# Bad dad?



## Littlebigtiel (Sep 6, 2011)

My mama cockatiel has 2 babies that are 4 weeks old. She is so loving with her babies. Papa cockatiel is also caring for his babies when it comes to feeding and protecting them. But papa cockatiel sometimes goes inside the nest and plucks a few tiny feathers under the chick. This rarely happens. He isn't aggressive against them. He never pecks at the babies. But there has been tiny bald spots appearing in the chicks body. Should I take the babies out? Or should I leave them in the cage since they are almost ready to fledge and wean?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you should keep them in.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would leave them in...as he's not hurting them or anything, the only way to break him of it is to keep them together. If it gets worse, you can always remove dad, mom can handle the babies on her own just fine.


----------

